# weihnachts-stimmung verbreiten



## tommuhh (7. Dezember 2005)

Ja Hallo,

habt ihr für die folgenden bilder einige ideen wie man diese für weihnachten in stimmung bringen könnte.  

also als erstes das wappen/logo und dann der musikzug im anhang

mfg tommu


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

Du koenntest erstmal fuer bessere Stimmung sorgen indem Du Deinen Beitrag bezueglich Gross- und Kleinschreibung ueberarbeitest und Dich auch in Zukunft daran haeltst.


----------



## metty (7. Dezember 2005)

Orange in Rot umfärben. Schnee reinpacken.
Und eventuell eine Zipfelmütze auf das Logo setzten


----------



## SnowdogI (8. Dezember 2005)

Würde auch sagen, Zipfelmütze aufs Logo, aber das mit dem rot färben is in soweit blöd, als dass die Vereinsfarben wahrscheinlich Orange und Weiß sind.
Daher eher nur den Schnee und vielleicht so gemalte Tannenbäume im Hintergrund und Geschenke oder sowas.
Vielleicht denke ich da jetzt ein wenig zu verspielt, aber sähe bestimmt witzig aus.
Vielleicht machen sich auch ein paar schwarze Noten über den Leutchen ganz gut.
Und natürlich wenn Schnee, dann welchen der liegt und welchen der fällt. ^^
Aber warum willst du gerade das Bild Wehnachtlich machen?
Mach lieber ein neues, das besser zu Weihnachten passt.
Achja nochne Idee.
Wie wäre ein Weihnachtsmann im Bild?!

Das wars jetzt mit schwachsinnigen Ideen.
Viel Spaß und Glück noch.

P.S.: Wenn ich jetzt die Netiquette teilweise nicht beachtet habe, dann liegts an meiner 4 in Deutsch ^^


----------



## Vale-Feil (8. Dezember 2005)

So würde ich das machen   .


----------



## metty (8. Dezember 2005)

Vale-Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So würde ich das machen   .
> http://www.tutorials.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21545




Das ist doch wohl mehr als schlecht. Ich brech ins Essen, was unrealistischeres bekommst du nicht hin, oder?


----------



## chrisbergr (8. Dezember 2005)

Muss man desswegen beleidigend werden?


----------



## metty (8. Dezember 2005)

Das war nur eine Äußerung meiner Meinung zu dem Bild.
Wenn ich beleidigend werde, sieht das ganz anders aus...


----------



## oscarr (8. Dezember 2005)

*fragt sich was schlimmer ist von den dreien!* 

1. Stilmittel Ironie schlecht einsetzen? 
2. Ironie nicht verstehn und ausfallend werden? 
3. Halbherzige Bildbeispiele zu ernstgemeinten Fragen anhängen? 

Bonusfrage: Ein Forum mit Fragen "zuspammen"?

@tommuhhs Topic

Ich würde den Personen Zipfelmützen aufsetzen und das Logo ganz klassisch mit etwas Schnee bedecken. Vielleicht erlauben dir ja auch die Mods/admins hier die verwendung ihres kleinen Tutorial-Schneemannes. Der würde sich doch auch gut aufm Ascheplatz machen


----------



## tommuhh (8. Dezember 2005)

Habe es einmal mit der Zipfelmütze probiert:

Und natürlich mit Netiquette


----------



## SnowdogI (9. Dezember 2005)

Das geht aber hübscher, aber hat wahrscheinlich auch nich wirklich lange gedauert ^^


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich würd bei dem zweiten Bild Nacht draus machen. Dunkel wirkt für mich irgendwie immer weihnachtlicher (kann aber auch sein, dass das nur ’ne subjektive Empfindung ist). Und dann vielleicht irgendwie Kerzen (wobei das etwas schwierig wird), und wie gesagt Schnee.


----------



## tommuhh (10. Dezember 2005)

Könnest du (Snowdogl) mir det mal zeigen wie das besser geht


----------



## SnowdogI (11. Dezember 2005)

Natürlich nicht großartig anders, aber die Mütze könnte man ein bisschen sauberer ausschneiden und den Schatten noch optimieren.
Es ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Nur eben nicht perfekt  ^^
Ich will nicht sagen, dass ichs besser könnte... Es geht nur besser ^^


----------

